# Searching for drop-out for Look 281



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

My beloved KG281 training bike has had an accident, bending the drop-out, so I need a new one (drop-out that is  ). Anyone know where to get these in Europe, preferably continental ? I used to go to profirad.de for these kind of things, but they don't seem to carry them anymore, so any help greatly appreciated.

Thx

Chr


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

eBay has them in the US for the 381/481 and I think the dropouts are the same for the 281. Do a thorough eBay search. Or contact Look directly.


----------

